# Air Conditioning



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

Any one know where I can get an AC unit for a good price. My unit in my rental home went caput :blownaway

Home in Perdido Key area. TIA


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I can get you pretty much any brand you want. Need someone to install it also? Shoot me a PM and we'll get you taken care of.


----------

